# Groups against AL&L



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Who's against these crooks? Anyone know any groups I can support/join that fight American Land & Leisure's efforts to take over outdoor recreation?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It sucks that the Forest Service doesn't manage National Forests. I suppose it's less expensive to hire a contractor, I don't know. It seems about the time the Forest Service gave up control the prices increased at all camp sites.:sad:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a very long stretch of Adopt-a-Highway on the Mirror Lake Highway. Those people won't let me stop in a campsite along the Highway to use the bathroom unless I pay $5.00.

.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Who's against these crooks? Anyone know any groups I can support/join that fight American Land & Leisure's efforts to take over outdoor recreation?


Help me understand. Are you against the contract, against the company or did you just encounter a couple of their employees acting like jerks?



wyogoob said:


> I have a very long stretch of Adopt-a-Highway on the Mirror Lake Highway. Those people won't let me stop in a campsite along the Highway to use the bathroom unless I pay $5.00.


Employees being jerks. There isn't a pee fee, so I suspect that $5.00 isn't policy...just a little under-the-table "gratuity".


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Help me understand. Are you against the contract, against the company or did you just encounter a couple of their employees acting like jerks?
> 
> Employees being jerks. There isn't a pee fee, so I suspect that $5.00 isn't policy...just a little under-the-table "gratuity".


Payola and graft aren't the official policy in Mexico either. but they are a sign of incompetent government


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> .....................
> 
> Employees being jerks. There isn't a pee fee, so I suspect that $5.00 isn't policy...just a little under-the-table "gratuity".


Correct, no pee fee, as long as I don't park a vehicle at the campgrounds to use the rest room. So it's a parking fee actually, "a day use fee no matter how long you park here" Geeze, they know we are volunteers cleaning up the place.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone over 50 years old should be able to pee wherever they want for free. Sheesh......chivalry is dead. -------SS


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Anyone over 50 years old should be able to pee wherever they want...


Permission is one thing; ability depends on whether I remembered my pill...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Finnegan said:


> Help me understand. Are you against the contract, against the company or did you just encounter a couple of their employees acting like jerks?


$35 for a night of camping in some places, $90 annual fee just for the Heber area. Everywhere they manage land, they've monopolized the parking and prohibit parking anywhere nearby so you have to park a mile away from "their" lakes.

High rates with good upkeep would be great, except the areas they're supposed to be taking care of are garbage. The roads around Strawberry are terrible, a few weeks ago driving to Haws point I had to stop and check to make sure it was the right place because I was sure I was on an old abandoned road. No joke, potholes clear across the hole thing and not a single place without a huge hole for more than 20 feet. It looked like a third world country. Trash all around their areas, concessions closed half the time and the prices mostly 50% higher than anywhere else.

Utah runs state parks, why can't the feds run their land? Because they're greedy and overextended.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Anyone over 50 years old should be able to pee wherever they want for free. Sheesh......chivalry is dead. -------SS[/QUOTBeen telling my wife that for 15 years.Besides I believe men were built to be able to do just that---handy little thing to have on a picnic.


----------

